# Can my budgie go outside?



## Mountainlover (May 26, 2017)

And if so, what temperatures will he enjoy? I was thinking of bringing him outside on my covered patio to sit with me at times. But I don't want to do that if a draft is bad for him or any other thing. Direct sunlight, etc. he would be in his cage, obviously. I can set his cage outside while I am there, but what do I need to keep in mind? Thank you in advance!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as your budgie's cage is securely closed at all times and is always supervised, then yes, your budgies can go outside!

Just be sure the temperature is comfortable for you, and it will be just fine for him. If it's swelteringly warm, I would only keep him outside for a little bit so he doesn't overheat, but other than that, temperate weather is great.

Here's a sticky with more information :thumbsup:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295049-taking-your-birds-outdoors.html


----------



## Mountainlover (May 26, 2017)

Thank you so much! We are having such a beautiful day here, it's 65-70 and sunny! I will bring him out to sit by me! He is still getting used to things but he is being so sweet! He eats right over his bowl and doesn't make a mess and he doesn't run away from my hand at all, but I am not putting it in his cage at all yet. He will come to the side at night and let's me touch his belly!


----------

